
Show HN: MStream – the easiest music streaming server - mStreamTeam
https://mstream.io/about
======
agrue
Noticed a bunch of these projects recently, great to see

[https://funkwhale.audio/en_US/](https://funkwhale.audio/en_US/)

[https://github.com/epoupon/lms](https://github.com/epoupon/lms)

[https://github.com/aidewoode/black_candy](https://github.com/aidewoode/black_candy)

